# Was hoping for a TTOC calendar for Christmas...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will this start in Feb or March then ? :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

John if you look in the photo comp thread in the main forum you will see it's not happening this year.

Which is just as well because if i'd entered my pics of the flying mud cake no one else would have a snow balls chance in my pants


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I cant believe this Darren....

With all the expertise that we have on this forum , I am really surprised.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

About halfway down the page John... 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... &start=140


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just read it Mark, sad to see that.

Such a lot of hard work and spoilt again by the lack of support from members.

Come on you lot, its YOUR Club so PLEASE get of your arse s and SUPPORT it.

Pees me off when so few do so much for so little and then the great majority of the members sit back and do nothing to help the club.

For 2005 lets please make a resolution to try just a little bit to help the TTOC help you. Without it there will be no club.

Your choice....

:? I am embarrased that we all spend a bloomin fortune on mods and cars and stuff. What is a couple of quid for a calendar?

Bah humbug...........


----------

